# 6 month Nubian wethers carcass yield



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

We butchered two 6 month old wethers yesterday. They had unlimited access to pasture and nursed on their dam till the end. But no additional grain was given. The wethers were 7/8 Nubian and 1/8 Saanen. They were also 2 of 3 triplets and born at approx 7 and 8 lbs. Now for some number crunching.

Final live weights: 104 and 87 lbs. Using a dairy breed weight tape.
Hang weights: 47 and 40 lbs. 
This is a dressing percentage of 45%. 
Average wt gain of 0.46-0.55 lbs per day. 

These were our first kids ever and I'm so proud of how these guys grew. I've included some pictures of the larger one taken last week. But both boys were identical in their builds and overall condition. We pick them up on Saturday. I'll post a final yield when I know.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice. I just had some one ask me how many lbs of meat could they expect from a 90lb dairy wether. Of course it would depend on the condition of the wether, but my guess was around 35 lbs of meat. Sounds like I was fairly close. Glad ours did so well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good job, they looked good! Now you make sure you let us know how they tast


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They look quite tasty. 
And proof that goat's milk is the best food. 
How did the dam's hold up?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great! They look tasty :drool:


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> How did the dam's hold up?


I'm not sure if you mean emotionally or physically. She was sad for a few days. Kept looking for them to come back. But she's back to normal now. Her condition leaves something to be desired. I've started her on beet pulp trying to get some weight back on. They took a lot out of her. She isn't a huge volume milker but she puts everything she's got into it. Last year I dried her up early and she put weight on quickly. Hoping this year will be similar.


----------

